# Proper disposal of misfired ammo



## chip2

Sorry if this topic has come up before. I was at the range yesterday, and I had my first ever misfire (firing pin hit the primer but the round didn't go off). I cleared the round from the gun and asked the range officer what to do with it. He told me to throw it out onto the range in front of the firing line. I complied with the range officer's direction, but after thinking about it, I was uncomfortable with that method and didn't think it was safe. What should I do if this happens in the future? This was the first event of this type in approximately 3500 rounds, so I don't expect it to happen again anytime soon, but you never know. By the way, I'm shooting a service model XD in 9mm, and this is the first malfunction of any kind. Probably the fault of the cheap ammo and not the gun, right?


----------



## rustygun

I believe the when that happens you give it a good 60 count keeping the firearm pointed down range. I had it happen before and when I ejected the round and examined it I noticed it was a very light primer strike so I tried it again and it fired. One other time I asked the RO and he said they had a special place for them. I think that would be the best way.

Once the bullet is out of the chamber it would react different if fired, not that it would not be dangerous but the case would fly around and the bullet tend to not want to move much.


----------



## Tangof

I do the count thing like rustygun suggested. I shoot on my own range so misfires get buried. It's rare with modern ammunition but it does happen. Often a second strike will work. I really doubt it's the fault of the gun.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Yup, at the range when you hear the "click" it could be a hangfire or misfire. Best practice is as rusty gun suggests. A misfire is simply when the primer doesn't ignite.

The reason you should simply hold the firearm pointed downrange for 30 seconds or so is the malfunction may also be a "hang fire". In this case, the primer ignites slowly and may actually continue the process of igniting the propellent after some delay.

And of course in defensive shooting the proper reaction is not to wait, but quickly tap the magazine to ensure it's seated properly, rack the slide to chamber a new round, bang (fire or reassess).


----------



## Cait43

Is a Bullet Dangerous?


----------



## rustygun

Cait43 said:


> Is a Bullet Dangerous?


Leave it to Hickok45, Had not seen that video before thanks for posting.


----------



## CW

I had a bad batch of Winchester 22 that had several non fires. Typically count to 30, cock hammer and try again keeping aim at target.

On second occurrence, count 60, then eject.

First time I ever had a misfire, I was using a 12 gauge. Keeping the gun pointed straight up, I walked over to creek and ejected cartridge into water. Not a good thing to do for the environment.

Best is to eject and place cartridge in an ammo box. You are basically talking a very small fragmentation grenade with a blast radius of about 2 feet.
Flying brass is the primary hazard - hence eye protection, and a typical ammo box will contain most cartridges should they go-off.

Something larger like a 30.06 or 50 bmg may need a stronger container. From there its best to ask the range people where to dispose of it. 

Last resort is to bury the bad ammo in a designated safe spot, but make sure its the ammo and not the gun.

The 12 gauge issue I had was a firing pin frozen in the bolt-block because the old oil had turned to varnish.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Cheap ammo and hard primers. This happens with steel cased cheaper ammo. JMO I have seen this alot. All my ammo works as I shoot my own reloads. Never any problems with any gun. I have my own range too.


----------



## JoeH

Our range has a red heavy meal box to put no-fire ammo into.


----------

